# Advice for drift fishing the Ohio River?



## nuclearfishin (Jun 16, 2014)

First post here and need some schooling on river fishing. I just moved my boat from Cedar Point Marina on Lake Erie down to the Ohio River. I have my charts and fishing spots I'd like to try, but dang it's hard fishing in the current! How do you guys do it? Today on my first trip out I found I can only get a couple minutes fishing in before I've totally drifted past my target. I can throw an anchor, but with all the boating traffic that seems tough, and then I'm stuck fishing the same spot. I've been boating 25+ years, but always on open water. My boat is a 23 foot cuddy which sits high in the water, so the wind also contributes to blowing me away from my target. Do you guys try and moor your boats near your fishing spot? Any advice greatly appreciates as I peruse the rest of the threads on this site. Thanks!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You have a great boat for Erie perching or trolling. As a casting platform, she's kind of big.

I have a 16' Lund with an electric trolling motor. I don't like anchoring in the river, I use the trolling motor as an anchor. Smaller boats catch less wind, and maneuver more easily with electric motors.

My trolling motor is a stern mount, get the transom into the current and apply just enough power for your situation.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

Sir, may I suggest a 25 lb Richter anchor. Amazon.com is your best chance to get it with free shipping. Be Safe, out there. also read up on it at hookedoncatfish.com 

Crabby.


----------



## nuclearfishin (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't Tell said:


> Sir, may I suggest a 25 lb Richter anchor. Amazon.com is your best chance to get it with free shipping. Be Safe, out there. also read up on it at hookedoncatfish.com
> 
> Crabby.


Thanks for the advice so far guys. I have a good anchor which will hold, it's just my degenerating back that is avoiding throwing it overboard along with 100' of scope to pull up later. If I just the the boat drift downriver, is the fishing any good once I'm away from the structure? I noticed the river stays deep very close to shore so it seems like it wouldn't be hard to fish the shore as I drift, but there's not a lot of structure for a good part of it.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

You can also drag a heavy piece of chain.


----------



## nuclearfishin (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't Tell said:


> You can also drag a heavy piece of chain.


???? Not sure what you mean here...


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

if there is a place to mount it get a Minn Kota Deckhand 40 Electric Anchor Winch (40 Lbs. Capacity) best money iv spent run a 35 pound anchor up and down fish 15 diff places in a day and you finger will never cramp up


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

nuclearfishin said:


> Thanks for the advice so far guys. I have a good anchor which will hold, it's just my degenerating back that is avoiding throwing it overboard along with 100' of scope to pull up later.


I've had to put out 200' plus of anchor rope in strong current. It's a bite pulling it all in but you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## nuclearfishin (Jun 16, 2014)

lark101_1999 said:


> if there is a place to mount it get a Minn Kota Deckhand 40 Electric Anchor Winch (40 Lbs. Capacity) best money iv spent run a 35 pound anchor up and down fish 15 diff places in a day and you finger will never cramp up


This is a great suggestion, I didn't know they made an anchor winch. I'm only familiar with windlass systems which I didn't have. I think I'm going to get one of these and mount it with the removable plate over the anchor locker. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I guess the question would be what area are you fishing and what are you going after. I grew up on the ohio river and fished it a lot growing up but now live in Columbus. However, my family still lives on the Ohio and I go back ever so often to fish. We normally fish around the power plant cells.


----------

